# James River very easy to work with - paid an extra $3,200



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

On Reddit a driver says they were hit by a hit and run. Long story short, James River paid for the car and $3,200 more _after_ the deductible.

For some odd reason, this Cali driver thinks this was a nightmare because they didn't get a free rental, the deductible waived, and lost wages. Not sure why they thought they would.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/49kzb9


----------

